# Had my third boy



## george83

On sunday night I had an emergency c section and had my third boy. He's in special care at the minute to help with his breathing and up until now I've not even considered the fact that he's a boy. Yesterday I had loads of congratulations messages come through all referring to my '3 boys' and then this morning I just feel so sad I'm not going to have my baby girl. How horrible of me to feel like this when my poor baby is in special care? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations on your new LO, I'm sorry he's in special care and I hope he is home with you soon :hugs:. Please don't feel guilty for feeling sad about not having a girl, it doesn't make you a bad person at all and it doesn't mean you don't care about your DS :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations on your little boy hun. I hope he is better soon and out of special care soon too. 

Don't feel bad about your feelings hun. I think it's normal to mourn something that you don't have. It doesn't mean that you don't love your boys and it doesn't make you a bad person. Have a good weep and cuddle your new LO as much as they'll let you. It sounds like you all need a good snuggle! Congratulations again and I hope you;'re recovering well. x


----------



## lau86

Congratulations! You've both been through so much, don't be too hard on yourself, you can't help how you feel plus you must be so tired and hormonal. I hope you're little boy is better soon so you can get home and enjoy him. Everything must be so unsettled right now. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Aww congratulations on your 3rd son. I hope he is well soon.
I have 3 boys, they are almost 6, 5 and 3rd bubby will be 1 very soon.
I love and adore my boys, wouldn't swap them for any girl but i still mourn that ill never have a daughter. It gets easier and im hopeful we will have granddaughters one day :) 
Please just embrace your sweet little blessing. You're his whole world.


----------



## george83

Thank you, i - obviously- love my boys so much but I'm really struggling knowing I won't have my little girl. I'm fed up of people's rude comments asking if we wanted a girl or if we'll try again for a girl, my baby is only 3 weeks old for goodness sake. Having said that I find myself getting angry with my oh for not giving me a baby girl when he gets the boys he wanted. Plus so many of my friends have just had their first babies I know I won't cope listen to friends who only have 1 boy announce their next is a girl. I genuinely feel like I'm being punished for something


----------



## aimee-lou

george83 said:


> Thank you, i - obviously- love my boys so much but I'm really struggling knowing I won't have my little girl. I'm fed up of people's rude comments asking if we wanted a girl or if we'll try again for a girl, my baby is only 3 weeks old for goodness sake. Having said that I find myself getting angry with my oh for not giving me a baby girl when he gets the boys he wanted. Plus so many of my friends have just had their first babies I know I won't cope listen to friends who only have 1 boy announce their next is a girl. I genuinely feel like I'm being punished for something

Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry to read this. You're to being punished at all, you're a wonderful person who was obviously meant to be mum to those beautiful boys! People don't think before they speak so their comments aren't meant with malice, they're probably well meant but badly worded. I got asked if we would 'try again' when I was still on delivery suite!! :dohh: 

I know it's hard but try not to let these feelings ruin these early days with your boys. Let yourself heal and bond and re-visit it when you're on a more even keel. 

How is your new little boy doing? Is he home yet? :flower:


----------



## george83

My lo is 4 weeks old now and luckily doing really well. I just can't move past never having my own little girl, it makes me so sad and I know it's completely illogical, it's just really getting me down


----------



## kaths101

I have just found out I'm having a third boy too, I'm also sad I will never have a little girl but taking it better than I thought.
((Hugs))

No chance of having another??


----------



## george83

Congratulations on your lo!! 

In an ideal world I would have a 4th regardless of gender, but we can't fit 4 children in our house and we can't afford to move plus my oh is adamant we're done :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I had 3 boys also, they were older when I got pregnant at 40, yes she was a girl..I lost my Ava at 22 weeks, but never give up unless u feel it is the last..I would have never dreamed in a million years i would get pregnant at 40 or have a girl, but I did..It just hurts that she couldn't stay with me..Good Luck To U All..XOXO


----------



## kaths101

I just feel (at this point of time) that I can't carry on and on, it's not fair on the ones I have, I struggle when Im pregnant. I'm only 21 weeks and struggling running after the two little ones already! :wacko:


----------

